# peavy hunt club....permission to hunt



## king12081 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey if anyone knows how to get permission to hunt all this land i would love to try and get permission to hunt also .the signs on the trees say peavy hunt club.it is located in washington county, right off 26,cow run and brooks rd.it doesnt seem like there are very many hunters to hunt all this land and it is surrounded by wayne national forest.thanks


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I dont know anything about it....But I would assume that you need to be a member of the hunt club in order to hunt on the hunt club land.


----------



## king12081 (Nov 17, 2010)

thats what i thought so i googled it and no such thing exists so i went to the auditor website and figured out who owns it and it says fj peavy investments out of cambridge ohio and gives a p.o box and no phone number.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

it's a small oil company based in West Virginia. The Ohio resident on record for the business is Calvin Dye of Marietta Ohio. My guess is that the "Hunt Club" is some property that either never had oil or has little oil, and they decided to make it a nice little hunting ground for themselves and their friends to enjoy.

Here's the business info from the state of Ohio:
http://www2.sos.state.oh.us/pls/portal/PORTAL_BS.BS_QRY_BUS_INFORMATION1.show

I love sleuthing


----------



## king12081 (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks for the info that will help out alot!!!


----------

